# copper questions



## APBcustoms (Mar 21, 2015)

can i forge a blade with thin sheets of copper? like copper damascus just with copper. i realize it would be soft and would cut well but it would be for looks. i tried today and i couldnt get the pieces of copper to fuse together I had it glowing red and beat it on the anvil pretty hard but it wouldn't become one sheet?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 21, 2015)

Austin - I would say this is a question for @Cody Killgore and or @robert flynt. I would guess that you would at minimum require some carbon steel and perhaps even some nickel to get a bond and a blade - but thats just a guess. These two gents could easily field this question.


----------



## APBcustoms (Mar 21, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Austin - I would say this is a question for @Cody Killgore and or @robert flynt. I would guess that you would at minimum require some carbon steel and perhaps even some nickel to get a bond and a blade - but thats just a guess. These two gents could easily field this question.



i figured id need to do something along those lines. i have some old filers and some horseshoes ill play with tomorrow


----------



## ClintW (Mar 22, 2015)

I have seen a trick for getting this look. 
Using normal damascus, etch as you would in ferric chloride etchant. But before etching, drop several lengths of copper wire in th etching solution. Then as the steel layer more prone to etching is removed, the dissolvesdcopper will replace the carbon steel where etched. A simple sanding/buffing after brings out the high nickel steel layer which was not etched and the etched layers are now replaced with copper in between the higher nickel content layers. 

I believe there is a YouTube video demonstration of this. I'll see if I can find.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## therichinc (Mar 23, 2015)

Ive done one and gold plated regular Damascus and then hit it with 1500 Grit to remove to top layer so it was black on highs and gold plated where it had been etched and was deeper. Id have to try to find a pic of it. Might could do same with copper not really sure.


----------



## ClintW (Mar 23, 2015)

I looked around. Not sure if this is quite what your looking for:
How To Copper Damascus and Other Cool Stuff This Week: 






I thought there was another video, can't seem to find.

The copper plating idea after a alight etch may work really well too, as stated by therichinc.


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 23, 2015)

I would check one of the web sites that demonstrate how Mokume Gane is made. This would be the process used to do what you are trying to do. I do know you will have to use a flux to keep oxygen from getting to the copper or it will scale (oxidize) then it will never bond. They stack layers of copper, brass, nickle and such between two plates of steel that are bolted together tightly and fluxed. Then it is put in a kiln and heated to the proper temp. for bonding.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## APBcustoms (Mar 24, 2015)

I was just trying to make a knife and I had a bunch of copper scraps and didn't know if I could heat them and hammer them together. Though I was having trouble with steel I need a forge. I'm just using a fire pit and a leaf blower


----------



## Strider (Apr 9, 2015)

Superb thread, I am keen to see the end result!


----------

